# Former Police HQ, Grantham, Lincs, February 2017



## HughieD (Feb 20, 2017)

*1. The History*

The former Grantham Police Station is located close to the town centre on a site extending over 4 acres. It includes the large, mid-19th century Stonebridge House, grade II-listed house with traditional outbuildings, later extensions and nine former police houses.

It was the base for Lincolnshire Police’s south division for many years, until the force outgrew the building and associated nine houses. The Grantham Police Station was then relocated in 2007 to new premises at Swingbridge Road leaving the former site surplus to requirements. 

Constructed in limestone ashlar with hipped slate roof, it was originally built as a house in 1858 for John Hardy, a local banker and founder of the local banking house of Hardy and Co. In 1931 the house was purchased by Mrs Dorothy Schwind, daughter of a local brewer, Col. Hutchinson. In 1940 the house was used by Camden High School for Girls and then by the Spitalgate School for Boys. In 1951 it was purchased by the Kesteven Standing Joint Committee for the Lincolnshire Police and was converted into offices around 1959. 

Stonebridge House was listed in 2005. In July 2012 the site was sold to Grantham college. The £52 million redevelopment could be completed by the start of the 2017/18 academic year. Stonebridge House, due to its listed status will be retained and used as teaching space by the college while the rest of the site will be demolished and developed by new build.

*2. The Explore:*

Nothing too much to get excited about as this is a ‘live’ site about to undergo redevelopment and hence pretty much everything is sealed here. The former police houses are on the periphery of the site but not that interesting. Stonebridge House is far more pleasing on the eye but subject to intense CCTV scrutiny. Hence it’s just externals for this one I’m afraid. Given this place hasn’t been done before, though, I guessed something is better than nothing.

*3. The Pictures:*

First the nine former police houses:


img8897 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8898 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8902 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8896 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8895 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8893 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8891bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8890 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And then a few of Stonebridge House:


img8903 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8904 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8900 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8908 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8907 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 20, 2017)

Shame you could not get in mate.looks a lovely building.least it is being saved


----------



## HughieD (Feb 20, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Shame you could not get in mate.looks a lovely building.least it is being saved



That's right mate. Think it's going to be converted into teaching space.


----------



## withindelain (Feb 20, 2017)

you should have given me a shout...im about 3 mins in the car from that place....I did email the college to try and get a permission visit...but was a non-starter


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 20, 2017)

was ashame you couldn't gain access as looks to be a good mooch.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 22, 2017)

withindelain said:


> you should have given me a shout...im about 3 mins in the car from that place....I did email the college to try and get a permission visit...but was a non-starter



Shame you didn't get anywhere. Really is CCTV'ed up to the eyeballs so permission visit is the only possibility really...


----------



## Potter (Mar 2, 2017)

Grand old building


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 3, 2017)

I like that! Some lovely yellow brick and stone buildings, impressive arched doorway, its good to hear some will be saved!


----------



## Tia218 (Apr 6, 2017)

Still worth seeing, especially if anyone gets to visit after the renovation. thx


----------

